# Building skirt on travel trailer



## Trailer

This is my first post to this site, so if I need to do something differently, please let me know.

I want to have a skirt built on my travel trailer. I live in the trailer. Last year I was here in the same spot and purchased hay bales to block the underside from wind and snow. Of course, I got a mouse and went through a lot of Propane gas because the underside was not completely sealed. This year I want to be a little smarter.

I have found the following link, which I want to use as my framework for the project: http://www.byexample.com/projects/current/trailer_skirting. Additionally I have written the following instructions: Shirting my Travel Trailer – General Instructions
In general, follow the included instructions for “How to Skirt a Travel Trailer” with the following changes:
1. I can paint the Plywood to be used for the project. Following the instructions below, determine approximately how much plywood will be required, then go to the lumber store and pick it up returning it to the job site with painting supplies, ground or plant colored paint, roller, roller tray, brush, etc. This should be done a week before the actual construction begins.
2. When getting the supplies at the lumber company, please pick up enough pallets to cover the ground under the trailer between the door and the front of the trailer. It is not necessary to be perfectly covered. Just enough coverage to get one row on each outside edge. The plywood skirting will need to have hinged portions to provide access to this new storage area.
3. Deviating from the attached instructions, at the front of the trailer (where the tongue is) I want a plywood covering for the propane tank area and the tongue mechanism to the ground, with the plywood jointed so that I can lift one part at a time to change the propane tanks on either side, get to the tongue should it become necessary, store the extra propane tanks, angled so the snow can slide off and not attached to the trailer. To make the connection to the trailer, use 2x4’s to stand at either edge of the trailer (attached to the skirting and buried a little in the ground, then connect the 2x4’ with another 2x4 lying up next to the trailer with something wrapping it so it will not rub on and damage the trailer. Attach the cover to this horizontal 2x4 with hinged sections providing access. Hinged access should utilize piano hinges. Please maintain the triangular shape for this section as I will need access to the propane tanks. It might be nice if we can fit another pallet under this area to place tools on.
4. The skirting should go around the slides as well, since this is exposed flooring in the trailer.
5. Around the sewer connection – 
a. Continue the skirting in this area as you do with the rest of the trailer, providing holes wherever needed to provide proper access.
b. Create a separate section that will cover the entire sewage and water connections area. This section will cover the area between the trailer and the electrical connection and either side of the water connection in the ground. Create a “shelf” inside this section for the sewer hose to lie on and stay at an angle for proper draining. You will need to remove the straw and the plastic foundation that I am currently using. I currently have to lift the sewer hose to empty out the sewage when draining the black tank. I don’t want to do that this winter. Also, this will allow the water and sewage to drain without the possibility of freezing in the hose.
c. Probably provide a small access hole for the electrical cord to be stored inside this section so it is not exposed. Where the electrical cord connects to the trailer is fine to be outside the cover.
d. Connect the separate section to the skirting somehow so they will not separate.
e. Make some kind of a cover over the controls for the sewer system, something jointed so I can easily lift it, access the controls, and again so the snow will slide off this cover.
6. I want insulation on all of this, the skirting, the cover for the sewer system to the water spigot, and the cover over the propane tanks and tongue. The insulation should not touch the ground on the skirting. It should touch the ground around the water and sewer area. I’m assuming you will used the rolls of insulation on this project to they can be stapled to the plywood. Whatever extra insulation you have left over should be placed in the sewer and water area to keep this area warm. I will use heat tape on the water hose, but insulation will be much needed help. Last year I used straw bales to provide this access. I don’t want to do that again. In looking at the enclosed instruction I see they mention using bubble wrap. That night work, but I am not sure.
7. There is no need to cover the spare tire or the rear bumper. 
8. It would be nice to have better front steps. We can fold up the trailer steps and then have better steps brought in. If we can get free standing steps for a good price, I would enjoy having them. I slipped a couple of time last winter, and these are a little too narrow for my big feet. These steps could be wider than my door too.
9. End result, I would like to be able to carry the skirting with me when I move. So having sections small enough for me to handle by myself would be nice. Maybe connect the pieces with toggle fasteners.​At the end of the winter, I want to be able to disconnect this easily, store it and use it again next year. The "toggle fasteners" is something that I think would help me break it apart and re-construct it without any tools. I don't know what the name of these things is. I want to describe this device as a flush mount locking device. When I say locking, I don't mean with a key, I just mean something that will lock two pieces of wood together by moving a toggle from point A to point B by moving it 180 degrees. I'm sure there is some woodworking term that I could use and the person building this would know exactly what I want. Can you help me? Also, looking through my description above, please give me any points that you think should be changed or improved.

I appreciate your help. Also, I'm living in Missouri this winter. If you do things like this professionally, can you give me a ballpark figure of what you think it should cost to get this work done?


----------



## H. A. S.

Are you meaning hold down toggle clamps? DeStaco makes the best in the business. Used these making metalworking/CNC fixtures.:

http://www.destaco.com/products.asp...Category_1=Horizontal+Handle+Hold-Down+Clamps


----------



## cabinetman

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

There are a lot of variations of a slide bolt lock that will work.












 





.
.


----------



## Trailer

H. A. S. said:


> Are you meaning hold down toggle clamps? DeStaco makes the best in the business. Used these making metalworking/CNC fixtures.:
> 
> http://www.destaco.com/products.asp...Category_1=Horizontal+Handle+Hold-Down+Clamps



It could be that, but the picture doesn't show it well enough. To better describe it, there would be a piece of metal install on each piece of wood. On one of them would be a male piece that would fit into the female piece on the other, then a handle would be pulled across from the one piece to the other piece, effectively locking it in place.


----------



## Trailer

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> There are a lot of variations of a slide bolt lock that will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Yes, that would work, although the one I am thinking of would put pressure on the two pieces of wood so they would be sealed rather than just connected.


----------



## Trailer

*Finally found the one I want*

Take a look. This is what I have been looking for:

http://www.luggages-bags.com/productdetail/1003620221/togglelatches.htm


----------



## GeorgeC

If you fit them in tightly, the hay bales will be better than plywood because they will provide much more insulation.

HOWEVER, the will be more of a fire hazard.

George


----------



## Trailer

GeorgeC said:


> If you fit them in tightly, the hay bales will be better than plywood because they will provide much more insulation.
> 
> HOWEVER, the will be more of a fire hazard.
> 
> George


I used hay bales last winter. They attract mice. Never again!


----------

